# Weekend Frys 2 for 1 blu ray sale Feb 9 '07 -> Feb 11 '07



## basementjack (Sep 18, 2006)

For those of you in the United States, who happen to be graced by the local presence of a Frys Electronics store, 

The Chicago add for Feb 9th 2007 (good til Monday Feb 12 '07) is advertising Blue Ray movies at 2 for 1.

I'm not certain if this is all Blue Ray titles, or just the ones in the add.

they had about 20 listed these were $19.99 (so $10 each if you buy 2)
5th element, 
Knights take 
House of flying daggers 
Nypd blue 
Memento 
XXX 
Tears of the sub 
Resident evil apocalypse 
Swat 
Blackhawk down, 
Stealth


----------

